# Little Bitties aint so little anymore



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Dominecker, Black Sex Link, Red Sex Link, i have 18 pullets, and 4-5 partridge colored Banty Pullets .. They have taken to the "Big Girls Coop" well and everyone seems happy ! 

Cogburn


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Your chicks look great and happy.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're beautiful! Got me wishing I'd run to the fur & feather swap a 1/2 hour from me today. Just too scared to though after I got attached the my Easter Egger I got in July from there who ended up so sick with too many things that I just couldn't save her. =( Miss her like crazy!!! 

Your girls look so happy & healthy!  Its so fun watching them grow up.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks y'all !! They are spoiled just a little, I have 63 total. From 77 originally, 3 little bitties died young & 11, I've lost to a pair of chicken hawks. Trying to go hands on and check attitudes, now that it's cooler outside, less stress. Some have had no interaction, like the game chickens they will stay free range full time, for bug control..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

..............


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I love the roosts in the run! I may steal that idea when I get a new run built.


----------

